# Bear Kodiak Magnum or Grizzly???



## wabi (Feb 9, 2003)

I lean toward longer bows as the shorter models can really "stack" if you draw over 28". I have a KodiakMagnum from the 70's and it has always been a great shooter, but with my 29 1/4" draw it definately adds weight that last bit of draw. Also finger pinch can come into play with a short bow.
The price depends on the condition of the bow, and your desire to own it. I, personally, would not fork out that much cash for a used bow of 70's vintage for a "shooter". Some of those old bows were tough and held up well if stored properly, but a lot can go wrong with one, too! I'd hate to pay that much and have it fall apart with use. A new Grizzly (Cabela's $279.99) might be the better option


----------



## bminn (Jan 15, 2005)

*Grizzly or Kodiak Magnum*

I have a Grizzly and in the past had a Kodiak Magnum. The longer, the more forgiving. The 52" had a pretty good finger pinch and they both tend to stack up before 28". The 52" was easy to carry in heavy brush and shoot from a treestand, although not a noticeable big difference in the 58". I have just recently gone from compounds back to a recurve and currently shooting a 62" Martin. The newer recurves seem to shoot so much better and seem smoother to draw (in my opinion). You should try to shoot some of the newer bows before buying. $240 seems high to me . I have seen both of the models you are considering sell used for half that and less.


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks guy's, that's what I needed to know.


----------



## jlpugliano (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree with the above posts - I had a Grizzley before and really enjoyed it. Unlees you are going to a restricted tree stand - go with the Grizz. 

Worth the money - depending upon condition - yes.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Fred Bear himself, after returning from a tiger hunt that the Kodiak Magnum was perfect for shooting tigers from a howdah on the back of an elephant. The implication was that it might be too short for most other purposes, with which I agree. Except! If you have a short draw length, 26 inches or less, it might be just the bow for you! 

$240 is a fair price for one of the recently produced bows. But the old ones from the 60s and 70s go all the time on Ebay for $150 or less and many are in excellent shape despite their age, and perform perfectly well.

If you have a longer draw length, the Griz would be a better choice, but better yet would be the Kodiak (non-Magnum), which is much the same bow but with more attractive wood. They are all-time classic hunting bows.


----------



## Bowhunter4life (Jun 25, 2004)

Agree with the above posts, look at E-Bay, you can pick up virtually new bows for half the price of new. Picked up this Super Kodiak for $245 shipped to my door off of E-Bay.










I would pick the Super Kodiak over both the Kodiak Magnum and the Grizzly, and I would take the Grizzly over the Kodiak Magnum. But then again I've got a 30" draw length too, so stack and finger pinch do come into play.

Best of luck!


----------



## John D (Mar 2, 2005)

Another thing to consider is the forgiveness of the bow. Shorter bows tend to be less forgiving. I have owned both the KM and Grizzly in 55# draw weight. The Grizzly is slower but a smoother and quiter shooting bow. I have a 29.5" draw and the KM stacked. As to price, that is too much. In almost mint conditon neither of them should be no more than $185.


----------



## Bonefish (Jan 6, 2005)

I have used both and either would be a good choice and yes the longer the bow the more forgiving. Saying that I kelp the mag. It's a great bowfishing bow plus a great field bow. It's just what you like best.

My Mag is a early 70s model in perfect condition cant find a ding on it anywhere and it came in a leather type case. and the guy that had it before me paid $200 for it. I traded a 35 pound DH for it.

By the way I put a custom made fast flight string on the mag and it made a big differance in arrow speed and how hard the arrow hit.


----------



## Levo Archer (Jan 22, 2003)

I own both and wouldn't say one is better then the other.I have about a 27" draw so i don't notice finger pinch.

However i like the grip of the Kodiak bows,they have more of a shaking hands style grip.

I have bought lots of recurves on here and ebay and havn't had to go beyond $150.00 yet.But of course being Left Handed has helped.


----------

